# Google- Home remedies for digestive problems - Times of India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Home remedies for digestive problems**Times of India*Today we're talking about two common digestion-related issues - heartburn and the *irritable bowel syndrome*, and how you can avoid them through simple dietary and exercise measures. Heartburn is felt right from the chest to the throat area. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

